# where drywall meets tongue annd groove -- how to finish



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you plan on installing trim on the edges, then your job is done........except the trim. It's just aesthetics.


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

don't overthink it. Mask off the wood, and finish the joints like usual. It may have been easier to at least tape/mud without the wood there, but oh well. 

Not sure what trim you're going with, but if the trim is as wide as the taper, it will disappear. If not, you could always float out the taper with mud and sand til it's flush with the rest of the wall.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You may want to look @ some of the trim reveals that FryReglet has example would be F reveal Molding # VPRF- 50-50 you can pick other to meet your depth requirements. FryReglet is the top of the line for trim you will pay top dollar but their product is well worth it.


----------

